# Urgent Help Needed



## Hughesie (Nov 4, 2007)

i am looking for an (english) version of sony projector station software

anyone know where i can download it?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 4, 2007)

Here? No. Now I see, it's a "legacy" product, so you need someone with an "old" Sony projector to send it to you, or try to get it from Sony who might not even be willing to distribute it any more. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I do think I have a Sony 1040Q somewhere, but if that came with any software it would be on 5 1/4" DOS disk, so probably wouldn't help you either. Well I hope I at least made you chuckle.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 4, 2007)

lol, i will try it

i love this part of the install

(Upon installation please enter in a user name, company name and any value under serial number.)

what kind of protection is that


----------

